# Logan 820



## Charley Davidson (Jan 7, 2012)

I scored this sweetheart today, traded a metal crate that's big enough to put a car in for it (Mazak horizontal mill came in it)

It's a Logan 820 in very nice condition with all the accessories.


----------



## brucer (Jan 7, 2012)

nice lathe charley


----------



## jpoe (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice!  I am in the process of rebuilding one now.


----------



## donthack (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that the factory cabinet? It looks very nice.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jan 8, 2012)

donthack said:


> Is that the factory cabinet? It looks very nice.


No, my buddy I got it from built that cabinet and is built very heavy/nice, he thought the original legs were too unsturdy.


----------

